# 98 2.4L in 94 altima?



## dfreeman616 (Feb 15, 2007)

hello i'm new here, and currently own a 97 altima with a 98 engine that was swapped in by the previous owner. problem is, the front is smashed and the bags went off. however, i found a 94 altima from texas (read, no rust while i live in michigan) with a blown engine (timing chain broke). plan is to take my good drivetrain and drop it in the 94. any issues i will run into? should i mess with swapping computers or not?


----------



## rod_88 (Jan 13, 2007)

Well I don't think you'll have any major problems, reason being that the engines are very similar. Plus you may as well stick with you computer.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its almost a direct swap. the engines from 93-01 are the exact same engines with the only differences being external. im not sure about all of the differences between the 94 and 98 but you most likely will have to retain your intake manifold and distributor to do the swap. there are a couple other minor things you will have to do but the swap is very straightforward and actually pretty painless. 
i myself have a 2001 engine and a 2000 transmission in my 94.


----------



## dfreeman616 (Feb 15, 2007)

i know it's the same long block/engine series. which intake and distributor do i need to use, the 94 or the one on the engine i'm using (98, but that intake could be a 98 since it's in a 97 right now). i don't have the dist for the 94, i'm buying it from a shop and a few parts have already been taken. rod, which computer are you suggesting, the 94 or the 97/98? i'm also going to swap transmissions, since the 98 combo only has about 80k on it, and the 94 has 152k. while i have it out, any suggestions for maintenance while the engine/trans are out? i plan to check out my timing chain, adjust the valve train, and change the trans filter as a minimum. anything else? i'm thinking about also doing a head gasket and oil pan gasket.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I am not sure if the 97/98 distributor will plug into the 94 harness but use the computer from the 94 if it is going in a 94 chassis. As Asleep said most of the differences are external but the 94 is OBD I where the 96 and up are OBD II so you should swap as much over from the 94 to simplify things. Or if you like you can swap the whole harness over from the 97 that is if your really ambitious...

Troy


----------



## dfreeman616 (Feb 15, 2007)

and 6 months later...

final got the car picked up and i'm tearing down the 93 now to get it ready...if anyone needs extra parts, everything i don't use will be up for sale over the next few weeks, including a trans with i believe 152,xxx miles. only front body parts of value will be a black left front fender, air bags no good. otherwise, i've got most everything.


----------

